# Samba 3 und Suse 8.1 Compilerproblem



## HUllrich (19. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin jetzt seit einigen Tagen dabei und versuche Samba 3.0.0 auf meiner
Suse 8.1 zu installieren, leider ohne Erfolg da beim Herstellen der rpm's der Compiler aussteigt.
Ich verwende das mit dem tar.bz2 mitglieferte Specfile.

Aufruf:
rpm -ba samba3.spec

Auspacken und configure laufen normal ohne Fehler durch.

Gegen Ende vom make steigt der Compiler beim linken folgendermasen aus: 

     TERMLIBS = -lreadline -lncurses
      PRINTLIBS = 
      AUTHLIBS = 
      ACLLIBS = 
      PASSDBLIBS = 
      ADSLIBS = 
      KRB5LIBS = 
      LDSHFLAGS = -shared 
      LDFLAGS = 
+ make bin/wrepld
Compiling wrepld/server.c
Compiling wrepld/process.c
Compiling wrepld/parser.c
Compiling wrepld/socket.c
Compiling wrepld/partners.c
Linking bin/wrepld
lib/popt_common.o: In function `popt_common_credentials_callback':
lib/popt_common.o(.text+0x9a0): undefined reference to `secrets_init'
lib/popt_common.o(.text+0x9ca): undefined reference to `secrets_fetch_machine_password'
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make: *** [bin/wrepld] Error 1
Bad exit status from /var/tmp/rpm-tmp.7287 (%build)


Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee woran es liegen kann ?

Ich für meinen Teil hab so ziemlich alles durch was an Informationen verfügbar ist
und keinen Hinweis gefunden.

Danke schonmal


----------

